# How you all doing????? DIETING



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi,

Can anyone give me any advice, I have just started a new diet, looking to gain a little weight but mainly mass ready to start dieting for summer, currently this is my eating plan:

5 weetabix - semi skimmed milk

banana

Protein shake

4 wholemeal sandwiches throughout the day with low fat cottage cheese

Get home - 5 eggs, can of tuna

WORKOUT

Chicken breast, protein shake

BEFORE BED 1 cottage cheese sandwich, 1 peanut butter sandwich????

Anyone got any ideas on ways I could improve this eating plan please let me have it.

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

welcome to musclechat m8


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to musclechat.

Your diet is a good starting point, but you may want to:

a) Reduce the amount of bread you are eating, and try to eat a bit more fruit & veg.

B) Cut out carbs for 4-5 hours before going to bed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

so keep eating the cottage cheese at night, because its a slow break down protein to last the night, I work on the road alot and dont really have alot of time to eat thats why I take sandwiches, can you suggest anything else to eat, getting bored of this already.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

you could make up some pasta/rice chickern and put it in tubs cos it dont taste any better warm than it does cold lol


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

8pac said:


> so keep eating the cottage cheese at night, because its a slow break down protein to last the night, I work on the road alot and dont really have alot of time to eat thats why I take sandwiches, can you suggest anything else to eat, getting bored of this already.


Yes, cottage cheese is high in casein and thus ideal for nighttime protein - make sure it's the low fat variety though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah it is the low fat variety, as I train in the evening whats the best thing to have post workout????

obviously a protein shake, anything else??

Also anyone got any good breakfast tips, I am currently eating 5 weetabix but never hear this from anyone else, but unless I eat something this big I will be hungry by 10am?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

porage is better m8


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Porage, oh nooooo,

Eating the wholemeal bread is about killing me, I think prridge will tip me over the edge, anyhing else??????


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

lol m8 taste dont comeinto it for me,,i hate every thing im eatin full stop???but i been on the diet now for a good few months,but with me ill putt up with it because i want to achive my goals,,it just comes down to how much you want it m8


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

I want it alright, I have been working out for about 5 years off and on, but now I am knuckling down to it, this is the first time I have PROPERLY dieted so I want to get it right, before this week I was eating everything chinese, takeaways, pizza, ummmm pizza, so it killing me at the minute, will it get better????


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

lol i was goin mad for the first 2 months but now i just get on with it  in fact it just feels normal now


----------



## flug (Jul 19, 2007)

i make up porrige then add 2 scoops of choc whey


----------

